# how to divide 3 eggs



## martfay2010

hi everyone, i am lately having fun baking cakes, but usually the recipe calls for  a big one and there's only two of us in the house...So my question is if the recipe calls for 3 eggs and I only plan to do the recipe in half, how can i reduce the 3 eggs requirement to half...is it better to use 1 or 2 eggs?


----------



## siduri

There are three ways to go.  You can lightly beat one and just pour half into the batter, which you can do by eye, since eggs are all different sizes, so you never get a precise amount unless it tells you to weigh the egg.  Or you can use one egg and one yolk.  In general, the yolk gives a better texture to the cake, it's less dry and sometimes i replace one egg with two yolks anyway, just because i like the result. 

Or you can use very small eggs, and use two, if the recipe calls for large eggs. 

If you're feeling particularly insecure you can break an egg into a measuring cup, stir with a fork to break it up, and then pour out exactly half. but it's not really necessary.


----------



## brianshaw

One good way to get half of three eggs is to use one whole, plus a yolk.  A large egg is about 2 oz each so that will get you really close to 3 oz.


----------



## phatch

To be exact which is often good for cakes, you'll need two eggs. Beat one egg, remove approximately half the amount. Add the other egg. That will give you 1 1/2 eggs. You can save the half egg for scrambled eggs or omelets. If you have to separate the yolks and whites then it's the same process for the separated yolk and white.

Quite often, you can go with just one or two eggs whole but without the recipe to examine, it's hard to say.


----------



## trooper

Use a Quail Egg!


----------

